# Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc. - Mormial Day Rental Special - 50% off For Rental Period



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc. - Mormial Day Rental Special - 50% off For Rental Period*

*BananaTom and Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc. offer this weekend only:* 

*"A 50% discount to any Forum Member This Weekend Only!"*

*We had a week long rental scheduled - but due to possible weather challenges, they rescheduled.*

*The Boat is Ready to Sail !!!!!*

*So if any PFF'er wishes to take her out, the cost is Half Price off the Normal Rental Fee!!!*

*If Weather Prevents You From Using the Playin' House, Then No Cost.*

*I misspelled "Memorial"On Purpose For Your Enjoyment!!!!*


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

*RE: Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc. - Mormial Day Rental Special - 50% off For Rental Period*

Hell of a offer Tom


----------

